

Ask HN: Is their a website that documents the tech stacks at YC startups - Baadier_Sydow

I&#x27;m interested to see the the trends and choices made by YC startups. Do they favour NoSQL over Relational? Are they embracing Javascript on the server? Is Ruby still the most popular choice etc etc.
======
dangrossman
Take domains from here: [http://yclist.com/](http://yclist.com/)

Plug them in here: [https://builtwith.com/](https://builtwith.com/)

You'll learn a lot from that, even though it can't peer too deeply into the
backend of an arbitrary website. Lots of startups have tech blogs these days
where they may have written about your stack; barring that, asking is probably
the best way to get more details.

~~~
citizenkeys
yclist is at least a year out-dated. Should use my list instead:
[http://ycuniverse.com/ycombinator-
companies](http://ycuniverse.com/ycombinator-companies)

If you get your project off the ground, send an email to tips@ycuniverse.com
and I might write about it.

